# webdav Problem



## PeterE59 (19. Feb. 2009)

Hallo,

ich versuche webdav auf einem virtuellen Server einzurichten. Ich habe mich am hier veröffentlichten Howto orientiert.

Betriebssystem:

```
Linux 2.6.9-023stab048.6-smp #1 SMP Mon Nov 17 18:41:14 MSK 2008 i686
```
Apache-Version: 

```
Apache/2.2.3 (Debian) DAV/2 SVN/1.4.2 mod_python/3.2.10 Python/2.4.4 PHP/4.4.4-8+etch6 mod_ssl/2.2.3 OpenSSL/0.9.8c mod_perl/2.0.2 Perl/v5.8.8
```
Geladene Module:

```
...
mod_dav mod_dav_fs mod_dav_lock mod_dav_svn
...
```
Der Config-Teil für webdav sieht wie folgt aus:

```
DavLockDB var/DavLock
Alias  /daten /home/daten
<Directory /daten>
dav on
ForceType text/plain
AuthType Basic
AuthNAme "WebDav"
AuthUserFile /etc/apache2/htpasswd
Require valid-user
AllowOverride None
Options Indexes
</Directory>
```
Der Apache läuft unter dem Benutzer/Gruppe www-data/www-data, diese haben Schreib- und Leserechte  auf das freigegebene Verzeichnis und auf var/DavLock (unterhalb des Server-Root Verzeichnisses).

Nach Änderung er Konfiguration wurde der Apache neu gestartet, in den Log-Files wurden keine Fehler protokolliert.

Ein Test mit cadaver

```
cadaver localhost/daten
```
bringt die Fehlermeldung

```
Could not access /daten/ (not WebDAV-enabled?):
405 Method Not Allowed
Connection to `localhost' closed.
dav:!>
```
Ich bin mit meinem Latein am Ende! Hat jemand noch einen Tipp für mich?


----------



## PeterE59 (19. Feb. 2009)

Das Problem ist gelöst. Es lag nicht an der webdav - Konfiguration, sondern an der Konfiguration des virtuellen Servers.


----------

